# Overheating Fx 8350 (Solved)



## PepperDude (May 11, 2015)

Hello,

I have a problem and I really need help. I have a self build computer with components i got from http://www.mindfactory.de/. And I build in a
Amd Fx 8350
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/AMD-FX-Series-FX-8350-8x-4-00GHz-So-AM3--BOX_818298.html

And a be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 Tower Cooler to cool it
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/be-quiet--Shadow-Rock-2-Tower-Kuehler_891967.html

My problem is that I use my pc for gaming, and the CPU is in Desktop mode already on 59C° (61C° Is heat limit before it has to cooldown)

So I play and my pc slows down every few second because my cpu is on 61C° and to cool it down it gets throttled to 50%
OHM (Open Hardware Monitor) is giving me the information that my CPU is on 42C° while the SpeedFan tool says me it is 10 degree warmer, but it throttles the pc down when the Speed Fan tool says its on 61 degree!

I dont know wich programm to beleve but i know that my CPU is killing my game experence.

Pc Setup:

CPU : Amd Fx 3850

GPU : Geforce Gtx 980 (Reference)
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...X-980-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_976946.html

Cooler : be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 Tower Cooler

Ram : 16 GB TeamGroup Xtreem
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...eiss-DDR3-2133-DIMM-CL11-Dual-Kit_945557.html

Mainboard : ASRock 990 Fx Extreme 3
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...AM3--Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail_765694.html

Power Supply : 630 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...re-Power-L8-CM-Modular-80--Bronze_757839.html


I would really appreciate if someone here could help me! (And Im sorry for my bad english)

Thanks in advance


----------



## RCoon (May 11, 2015)

PepperDude said:


> CPU is in Desktop mode already on 59C°



That's bad. Very bad.

Maximum temps for an AMD CPU are ~65 degrees C (68 to be precise, but always be under).
At desktop you want to be in the 30-40 degree range, hitting the 50-60's when fully loaded. I would consider either repasting the CPU, or reseating the cooler, as the heat exchange obviously isn't happening properly.

Either that or you've got it overclocked and you're pumping 1.5V into the CPU and that's causing it to overheat. Most I ever put through an 8350 was 1.48v on watercooling.


----------



## Jborg (May 11, 2015)

How is case air flow?

IMO you should try using AMD Overdrive to get an accurate temp on that processor. The thermal Margin will be more accurate.

However, I am using an FX 8350 w/ a GTX 970 and it slaughters most games I play on 1080p without even coming near 60 celcius....

Im running a Hyper 212 EVO @ 4.5ghz...

I believe you may have the same issue I had originally with buying my 8350, I was using an ASRock 970 Extreme 4 and the power phases would not allow the 8350 to run at full potential. It only has  4 + 1 Power Phase Design...


----------



## PepperDude (May 11, 2015)

Okay first thanks for all the fast (really fast) replies on my post!

At first i forgot to say that i never oveclocked... So the kernels should be on normal frequency.

But now i have 3 Programs.. and every one of them shows me something else! : https://www.dropbox.com/s/m1f9m6w0o4hhlnr/dsgaddg.PNG?dl=0

The Air case flow should be normal.. or at least enaught!

I guess i really have to repaste my CPU then :/


----------



## Caring1 (May 11, 2015)

Jborg said:


> I believe you may have the same issue I had originally with buying my 8350, I was using an ASRock 970 Extreme 4 and the power phases would not allow the 8350 to run at full potential. It only has  4 + 1 Power Phase Design...


The 990FX Extreme 3 has the same power phase, a 4 plus 1. That may be the issue, even though the website says designed for the 8 core.


----------



## PepperDude (May 11, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> The 990FX Extreme 3 has the same power phase, a 4 plus 1. That may be the issue, even though the website says designed for the 8 core.



And how can i fix the issue i mean the mainboard should at least support the CPU its made for


----------



## Caring1 (May 11, 2015)

PepperDude said:


> And how can i fix the issue i mean the mainboard should at least support the CPU its made for


It should, and the stock cooler should do the job it is designed for also, but it doesn't, at least not adequately.
You can try an after market cooler, and leave the CPU at stock clocks, or upgrade the Motherboard for one with a better power phase, another option is finding an 8 core with a lower power consumption.


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> It should, and the stock cooler should do the job it is designed for also, but it doesn't, at least not adequately.
> You can try an after market cooler, and leave the CPU at stock clocks, or upgrade the Motherboard for one with a better power phase, another option is *finding an 8 core with a lower power consumption*.



Downclocking to 3.6Ghz (18x multiplier) should help w/o impacting performance significantly.

Also, get a fan blowing on the VRM section of your board to get the heat out of there- those Asrock Extreme 3 and 4 boards will throttle the cpu if the VRM's get too hot.


----------



## Jborg (May 11, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> The 990FX Extreme 3 has the same power phase, a 4 plus 1. That may be the issue, even though the website says designed for the 8 core.


 
I thought the same thing when I discovered this problem myself...... The motherboard clearly says right on it.... Supports 8 Core Technology or whatever, only to find out later the Vishera's were not fully stable on these boards. This is litterally the same exact problem I had though.

I would say go for a new MOBO if your able too. Thats what I ended up doing just to completely solve the problem right then and there. Good luck with it though.

Edit: Let me rephrase, This was not the EXACT problem I had.... I mixed up 2 different posts... However I believe it may be related to the power phases as mentioned, I was originally getting random shutdowns and throttling on my 970 Extreme 4. Its running abnormally hot though its its near 60 celcius on the desktop


----------



## rhino (May 11, 2015)

Me thinks your ambient room temp might be a factor.
Check your in and out fans are blowing though nicely and that the fan on the CPU cooler is actually working. The through flow has a greater influence on the CPU temp than the CPU fans.
If the temp in the box is hot the CPU fan will just blow hot air over the cooler.
Slap another fan on it anyway, so one is pushing and one is pulling.
Check or try to remember if you applied the thermal paste appropriately or at all, the cooler you have is more than adequate.
If your playing games, you must up the fan speed.


----------



## PepperDude (May 11, 2015)

rhino said:


> Me thinks your ambient room temp might be a factor.
> Check your in and out fans are blowing though nicely and that the fan on the CPU cooler is actually working. The through flow has a greater influence on the CPU temp than the CPU fans.
> If the temp in the box is hot the CPU fan will just blow hot air over the cooler.
> Slap another fan on it anyway, so one is pushing and one is pulling.
> ...




I made what Norton Said and i clocked my CPU down i can play now... but i will get a second fan or have to figure out how to speed the cpu fan up...
anyways.. it worked and i really have to thank you all ^^


----------



## rhino (May 11, 2015)

Shouldn't have to clock it down though.
Good, put another fan on the CPU cooler but it's the case fans (front and back) that need to blast through the case, these are the fans that you need to speed up.
What case do you have?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2015)

Try repasting the cooler and also check the cpu settings in the bios specifically the voltage settings.. No way you should be hitting 50c it idle. I have oc'd 8350's with air coolers that are bearly in the 40's under full load. No need to throttle it down especially when you only game with it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 11, 2015)

I would think it should be a little lower at idle and the loaded temps are way to high.


----------



## peche (May 11, 2015)

is the fan pushing fresh air trough cooler fins and heatpipes? 



PepperDude said:


> And a be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 Tower Cooler to cool it
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/be-quiet--Shadow-Rock-2-Tower-Kuehler_891967.html








Thermal compound used on that cooler?
Regards,


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 11, 2015)

Rhino is spot on, more fans better cooling but personally I would get some decent thermal paste as well and reseat the heatsink too.


----------



## rhino (May 12, 2015)

So, I've just noticed you're running RAM at 2133MHz.
The FX CPUs don't like RAM that fast, 1866 is max for smooth running.
Obviously, you can use this stuff but it will just be clocked down and possibly cause running issues.
So one more thing to try would be to switch out some lower speed RAM and see what happens.


----------



## PepperDude (May 14, 2015)

At first i fixed the issue... I bought more fans that now pump air in my case like hell! And i addet a pulling fan to my cpu like rhino said and now i clocked it back to 200 x 20 (Yeah changing the air flow can help very much!)

Thanks for the help but i guess my mistake was just to think that the cpu fan could cool the cpu alone!

So thanks it helped me alot!

Btw my CPU is now on 40-50 C°


----------



## Devon68 (May 14, 2015)

> Btw my CPU is now on 40-50 C


Is that on idle or under load?


----------



## PepperDude (May 14, 2015)

40 (idle) -50 (under load)


----------



## Countryside (May 14, 2015)

PepperDude said:


> At first i fixed the issue... I bought more fans that now pump air in my case like hell! And i addet a pulling fan to my cpu like rhino said and now i clocked it back to 200 x 20 (Yeah changing the air flow can help very much!)
> 
> Thanks for the help but i guess my mistake was just to think that the cpu fan could cool the cpu alone!
> 
> ...




Glad to hear it and now happy gaming


----------



## OneMoar (May 16, 2015)

uninstall ASrock utility and increase the thermal limit in the bios to 70C
it should't be throttling at 61C
also ignore speedfan its garbage these days


----------



## PepperDude (May 18, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> uninstall ASrock utility and increase the thermal limit in the bios to 70C
> it should't be throttling at 61C
> also ignore speedfan its garbage these days



I fully disabled it first... but it was not woring. It kept throtteling it down on 61C°! But its not longer needet bcause its not hitting the 60 anymore.


----------



## shadygabi (Jan 4, 2016)

PepperDude said:


> I made what Norton Said and i clocked my CPU down i can play now... but i will get a second fan or have to figure out how to speed the cpu fan up...
> anyways.. it worked and i really have to thank you all ^^


Hello can u tell me exactly what u did ? i have the same problem and i dont know what to do, did u made it from bios ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2016)

rhino said:


> So, I've just noticed you're running RAM at 2133MHz.
> The FX CPUs don't like RAM that fast, 1866 is max for smooth running.
> Obviously, you can use this stuff but it will just be clocked down and possibly cause running issues.
> So one more thing to try would be to switch out some lower speed RAM and see what happens.


Mines running fine with ram at 2133 and cpu at 4.9GHz on a scythe ashura


----------



## rhino (Jan 5, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Mines running fine with ram at 2133 and cpu at 4.9GHz on a scythe ashura


I was wondering how long it was gonna be before someone showed up and said that.
So for the benefit of those watching: Allegedly, AMD only officially supports up to 1866, right off the bat. If you want to tinker about with timings and OC settings in the BIOS, you can use higher speed ram though not all boards like so you need a performance mobo to support it otherwise it will only utilise the slower speed.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2016)

rhino said:


> I was wondering how long it was gonna be before someone showed up and said that.
> Do you just want to humiliate me, or have you really never heard this claim before?



I run 4x4GB at 2400 just fine. Bump the CPU and IMC voltage up and move on, it does require a little more tweaking.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2016)

rhino said:


> I was wondering how long it was gonna be before someone showed up and said that.
> So for the benefit of those watching: Allegedly, AMD only officially supports up to 1866, right off the bat. If you want to tinker about with timings and OC settings in the BIOS, you can use higher speed ram though not all boards like so you need a performance mobo to support it otherwise it will only utilise the slower speed.



I only used DOCP (Intel XMP) for the memory.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2016)

I have yet to see a decent board limit to 1866. Doesn't matter if it was a 890FX MSI board to a 990FX GB, Asus etc.


----------



## rhino (Jan 5, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I have yet to see a decent board limit to 1866. Doesn't matter if it was a 890FX MSI board to a 990FX GB, Asus etc.


Well that's why I said "officially" only up to 1866. I'm running an ASUS M5A97 and I had to switch to DOCP before it would go beyond 1600.
The point is that the OP was having issues with throttling, ram incompatibility was just a suggestion.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2016)

Intel boards need docp to break 1866 as well.


----------

